# R.I.P. Sahlaris



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

1979-2008
I hope where ever you are now Sar, you are happy.

Sahlaris, also known as Sar, was an egyptian arabian that my friend and I came to own when he was twenty-seven. He died last November at the age of twenty-nine. He was healthy and plump when he passed away, look and acted not a day older than eighteen. He was one of the best horses I've had the pleasure of knowing, giving off more qualities of a oversized dog who just wanted to be loved than a grand majestic horse. 

He died in a way he did not deserve, and it was tragic that God was so cruel to take him that way. 

On the morning of November 8, 2008 he was in the lean-too eating his breakfast like normal. The gate had been swung across, not to keep him in the lean-too, but to keep the other, younger horses out and stealing his food. That's when it happened. He went into a mini-seizure, some that had happen a couple times before in the past two years. But this time, instead of just waiting for the tremours to stop, he slipped in some mud and went down, casting himself under that gate. If that was just the case, it would have been simple to unhook the gate and free him. But know, in a twisted sort of way, his head slipped down between the gate and the wall that it was attached to. His weight pulling him down and his legs cast unable to right himself, he was literally being hung. There was nothing we could do. His was too heavy to lift and the threat of him catching his delicate leg and breaking it was all too real. If there would have been a gun avalible, I would have ended him pain and shot him, but were didn't have one. We had to watch him sufficate and only stroke him soothingly and try and comfort him as he suffered. I was the hardest thing I've ever been through, and am more angry for how he went than anything. He was too good of a horse to deserve that kind of going. It was painful and scarey, and seemed like a type of punishment that he was wrongly accused.

I can only hope now that he is free from suffering and is rolling in cool grassy fields.

I will always love you Sar, and you will forever be missed...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you. :-(


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats terrible he looked like such a sweetie!


----------

